# Halloween is NOT the devil's birthday!



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello ghouls and fiends,

I know some of you could disagree with me, but I really think it's stupid how some people say "Halloween is an evil day!" or "Halloween is the Devil's Birthday!". I personally think it's a bunch of crap. The devil is a worthless freak who tries to make people do bad things. I think Halloween is a day of Thrill and Fun. Not devils and satanist stuff! Halloween is about creatures that are of myth. And candy. 

Does any disagree or agree with me?


----------



## Pursilla (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree. Halloween isn't evil. This holiday is no more evil than any other day of the year.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for replying!


----------



## Pursilla (Apr 5, 2013)

No prob!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I actually had never heard of anyone being told that H'ween is the "devil's birthday" until I came on here...I have heard it facetiously called the devil's play day or the devil's heyday, or the devil's holiday, etc.

I'm wondering how it's possible for anyone to know when the devil's birthday is. It's not listed in the Bible and I never get an Outlook reminder for it or anything.

Oh well...(sigh) I guess I'd better do the polite thing and get the devil a gift this year, then. I'm thinking a swamp cooler. I know it works well for us and there's no way hell could possibly be hotter than a SoCal summer.

So thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LMAO!!! Mel!!!!!! too funny!! 

I have been told that I must worship the devil if I do halloween,,, people,,, really,,, read history,, not your made up in your own mind history,,, the TRUE history of how it came about,,, people are so ignorant some times!!!!


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

bethene said:


> LMAO!!! Mel!!!!!! too funny!!
> 
> I have been told that I must worship the devil if I do halloween,,, people,,, really,,, read history,, not your made up in your own mind history,,, the TRUE history of how it came about,,, people are so ignorant some times!!!!


I totally agree with you! People can be dumb as a brick!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The only time I've ever encountered anything like this was last year when I stopped at a small thrift store when I had to travel to the DMV for my drivers license renewal. It was run by a local church (can't recall which denomination, not that it matters) and asked if they had any Halloween items as it was mid-October. I was met with dirty looks from the two ladies at the counter and told that they did not _do_ Halloween. I paid for my few items and left. Another lady who was also shopping followed me outside and apologized. She told me that the group that ran the thrift store viewed Halloween as "the day of the devil."


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> The only time I've ever encountered anything like this was last year when I stopped at a small thrift store when I had to travel to the DMV for my drivers license renewal. It was run by a local church (can't recall which denomination, not that it matters) and asked if they had any Halloween items as it was mid-October. I was met with dirty looks from the two ladies at the counter and told that they did not _do_ Halloween. I paid for my few items and left. Another lady who was also shopping followed me outside and apologized. She told me that the group that ran the thrift store viewed Halloween as "the day of the devil."


I'm Catholic and some of the people say Halloween is evil, but most Priest I've known said to me that Halloween is a fun day and a Nun told me you dress up as something scary to scare away evil spirits.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've never heard of it being the Devil's birthday...but I do hear about it being an evil type of day and such. Sigh. I really wish people would read some history before picking on my Halloween!! It infuriates me...just as much as people thinking witchcraft is Devil worship. There have been so many people I've had to explain the holiday to over the years...it's sad. These people need to have a little joy in their lives, instead of blindly believing everything around you is evil! With the age of the internet, it's not all that difficult to look up the facts!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The_Spookinite_Webmaster said:


> I'm Catholic and some of the people say Halloween is evil, but most Priest I've known said to me that Halloween is a fun day and a Nun told me you dress up as something scary to scare away evil spirits.


Hiding from and chasing away spirits and evil beings is, in fact, the main reason for the whole dressing up part of Halloween. That is correct. It was thought the spirits of the dead were allowed to return on All Hallows Eve, so people would dress up in scary costumes, or even rags and ash, to lead the spirits to believe they were also not living human beings.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

The_Spookinite_Webmaster said:


> I'm Catholic and some of the people say Halloween is evil, but most Priest I've known said to me that Halloween is a fun day and a Nun told me you dress up as something scary to scare away evil spirits.


I may be wrong but I thought the same thing about gargoyles...that they are not vessels for demons, etc but actually to scare them away. I mean Notre Dame in Paris has bunches of them on it, right?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I've never heard of it being the Devil's birthday...but I do hear about it being an evil type of day and such. Sigh. I really wish people would read some history before picking on my Halloween!! It infuriates me...just as much as people thinking witchcraft is Devil worship. There have been so many people I've had to explain the holiday to over the years...it's sad. These people need to have a little joy in their lives, instead of blindly believing everything around you is evil! With the age of the internet, it's not all that difficult to look up the facts!


When you stop and think about it, how many people really know the true origins of that _other_ overly-commercialized holiday? People tend to go with the flow without checking the facts.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Correct! The gargoyles are used to keep evil spirits away. God created scary and he used scary to scare of the evil. Make since?


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> When you stop and think about it, how many people really know the true origins of that _other_ overly-commercialized holiday? People tend to go with the flow without checking the facts.


I totally agree with you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> When you stop and think about it, how many people really know the true origins of that _other_ overly-commercialized holiday? People tend to go with the flow without checking the facts.


Yeah, it's the same for many, if not most, holidays. When I celebrate a holiday, I tend to celebrate both sides...the current holiday practices AND some of the old, original practices.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and yes, Gargoyles ARE meant to be protectors. When I lived back home, as a teenager, I had gargoyle statues on my dresser and a gargoyle wind chime right outside my bedroom window! Hmmm...now that I think about it, I wonder if any of my gargoyles are still there...I could use one for my house!


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...and yes, Gargoyles ARE meant to be protectors. When I lived back home, as a teenager, I had gargoyle statues on my dresser and a gargoyle wind chime right outside my bedroom window! Hmmm...now that I think about it, I wonder if any of my gargoyles are still there...I could use one for my house!


Everyone thinks that if something is scary it must be evil! Did it ever occur to them that God created Scary stuff for a reason? Who knows, monster could be our protectors? Not every Angle has blonde hair and wears white. Maybe there is an angle that looks like a gargoyle or something scary! I don't really know, but I'm just saying.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm a christian and I think some people don't like that I decorate for Halloween. Supposedly evil things happen that night. I just see it as being fun. Its not like I'm practicing some evil ritual and worshipping the devil. I'm dressing up and giving out candy. People don't think of all the pagan stuff associated with Christmas and Easter. Churches still put trees in the church and hunt Easter eggs and call it Easter which is after a goddess. Then they say "well I'm not worshipping the tree and its merely a decoration". Ditto.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

SpookyOwl said:


> Yeah I'm a christian and I think some people don't like that I decorate for Halloween. Supposedly evil things happen that night. I just see it as being fun. Its not like I'm practicing some evil ritual and worshipping the devil. I'm dressing up and giving out candy. People don't think of all the pagan stuff associated with Christmas and Easter. Churches still put trees in the church and hunt Easter eggs and call it Easter which is after a goddess. Then they say "well I'm not worshipping the tree and its merely a decoration". Ditto.


Thanks for replying! I agree with you. I knew a very strict Catholic family who told me I would go to hell for doing it. Halloween is something God created for fun and thrill. He want's us to be happy and if Halloween makes us happy then so be it! And plus, who doesn't like sweets?


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Spookinite_Webmaster, I think your friend who thinks Halloween is the devil's birthday has simply been snorting way too many pixie sticks.

Seriously, anyone with even a halfassed sunday school education in Christianity knows the devil is a fallen angel and thus cannot possibly have a birthday, because they existed before the seven days of creation.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Blarghity said:


> Spookinite_Webmaster, I think your friend who thinks Halloween is the devil's birthday has simply been snorting way too many pixie sticks.
> 
> Seriously, anyone with even a halfassed sunday school education in Christianity knows the devil is a fallen angel and thus cannot possibly have a birthday, because they existed before the seven days of creation.


I agree with you %100!


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

I just remembered my mother in law who passed away this year was worried evil spirits would enter our home cause I had ghosts, a witch, and stuff out. I don't really understand how you can think that way.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Out of curiosity what in your opinion is the best source of info for the history of the holiday? I've read a lot of different ones online and in a couple of books.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

Wait, The devil already had his birthday. it was on 06/06/06  His next birthday is in a hundred years! don't you all remember that Hollywood celebrated it by remaking the omen and opening night was 06/06/06. sheesh damn religious nuts get it right


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

SpookyOwl said:


> Out of curiosity what in your opinion is the best source of info for the history of the holiday? I've read a lot of different ones online and in a couple of books.


SpookyOwl, is dumb as this sounds, religions and websites have made up crap that isn't real about Halloween, but this article seems to be the best for me: http://www.frightbytes.com/halloweenhistory.html 

Hope it helps,

the Spookinite Webmaster


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

I have heard about Halloween being "the devil's holiday/bithday, etc" and never paid any mind to those people. If they are too stuffy or afraid to celebrate a holiday that was actually created to honor the dead and passed loved ones and keep away evil spirits then phooey on them. More fun for us! 
Where I live though the worse Halloween partypooping we get are those who pass out the Jesus pamphlets instead of candy.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Danceswithdoom said:


> I have heard about Halloween being "the devil's holiday/bithday, etc" and never paid any mind to those people. If they are too stuffy or afraid to celebrate a holiday that was actually created to honor the dead and passed loved ones and keep away evil spirits then phooey on them. More fun for us!
> Where I live though the worse Halloween party pooping we get are those who pass out the Jesus pamphlets instead of candy.


I live in Alabama and trust me, we get a lot of regions that shove it down your throat. Since I'm Catholic, our religion is made fun of a lot and if we tell them that, they get all mean, but I think they give out those Jesus things because they find Halloween an opportunity to give out papers about their church. Besides, God created everything, including Halloween and wants us to be happy trick or treating.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I am a hard core atheist. I try to bite my tongue when people talk about religion but it doesn't always happen. Especially when they try to push it on me, when they do that I pull no punches and I will make fun of them for their beliefs. I keep hoping for someone to say something about my display but so far no takers


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

This topic depresses me like no other. I totally feel like many kind, loving, and intelligent people turn into raving maniacs about the celebration of halloween.

My neighbor, who moved 4 days ago, was a kind and loving Christian woman. She was really one of the nicest people I have encountered in the last 25 years.

She was horrified by halloween. I asked her the first year- before I decorated- if she was ok with it. We live on a military post and are so close SO CLOSE squeezed together, I wanted to be neighborly. She said yes, it was fine, but they did not decorate, celebrate, or even eat halloween candy. She said she avoided candy at that time of the year purposely.

The last 2 years they have left their home on halloween night and gone to church. That is fine, it is their choice and they are free and welcome to do anything at any time, as this is America. 

However, we have helped them with their kids, their dog. We mow their lawn when it gets high and the lawn service doesn't come through. We have been good neighbors to them, as they have to us. In the back of my mind, I have thought many times that if I was a "devil worshiper" or liked "evil," would I be doing stuff to be a good neighbor? Or perhaps they think it is part of the devil's plan to lure them in? It's just too confusing!


I find that America is becoming a nation of people who are cruel, unkind, and isolated. The one holiday we visit each other's homes, give candy and small treats to kids, is based on- EVIL! *maniacal laughter inserted here*

I found a picture of my kindergarten Halloween parade, taken in 1975. The entire elementary school dressed up, and was led by their teacher through a few streets close to the school. The elderly in the nursing home came out and applauded and watched the procession. It was a festive and fun community day.

That doesn't happen anymore. It is apparently EVIL, or too many people- one or two families out of hundreds- say oh no, my kid can't dress up like Strawberry Shortcake or a ghost. 

I have seen Christians who give out religious tracts as well as candy, as well. I am fine with it- as long as they include candy. Just the tracts alone= horrible and dry halloween which will drive any and all kids into the arms of EVIL quicker than Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana twerking.

I will always maintain that many people who object to halloween do so under the guise of morality, but really do not want to open their wallets and buy 2 bags of M and Ms...or Sweet Tarts...or Dum-Dums. That $7.50 is just too much to spend on the neighbor's brats!


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Scottv42 said:


> I am a hard core atheist. I try to bite my tongue when people talk about religion but it doesn't always happen. Especially when they try to push it on me, when they do that I pull no punches and I will make fun of them for their beliefs. I keep hoping for someone to say something about my display but so far no takers


I respect your beliefs. Sorry if offended you in any way!


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

hollow said:


> This topic depresses me like no other. I totally feel like many kind, loving, and intelligent people turn into raving maniacs about the celebration of halloween.
> 
> My neighbor, who moved 4 days ago, was a kind and loving Christian woman. She was really one of the nicest people I have encountered in the last 25 years.
> 
> ...


The people that I knew said I would be damned to Hell if I celebrate it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

The_Spookinite_Webmaster said:


> The people that I knew said I would be damned to Hell if I celebrate it.


I am sure people think that of me, but dare not tell me. If they did, I would simply tell them that all of our names are written in the Book of Life, and only God knows what is contained therein and the judgement will be his, not theirs. 

And I have learned that their viciousness can be held next to a classy, kind retort and look even worse.

I really hate religious wars between people. It is so exhausting. Hello. I am handing out candy and have hundreds of dollars worth of halloween on my lawn, in my home, etc. You don't like it- for whatever reason? Keep movin' sister. I do not have time to debate holidays, period.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Guess it's time for the bi-annual thread of the eternal debate here. 

Just want to remind everyone to be careful not to bunch all Christians as Halloween bashers. In fact, I'd say those accused are quite the minority. As an example: I'm a Christian 

So, let's be careful not to group - it's as bad as what the OP is purporting...


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Terra said:


> Guess it's time for the bi-annual thread of the eternal debate here.
> 
> Just want to remind everyone to be careful not to bunch all Christians as Halloween bashers. In fact, I'd say those accused are quite the minority. As an example: I'm a Christian
> 
> So, let's be careful not to group - it's as bad as what the OP is purporting...


Oh, I'm Catholic. I don't hate Christians at all. I just made this so people wouldn't think that. If anything, I'm trying to tell other Christians it's not bad and they should have fun with it


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

It's not???? What am I going to do with this giant cake then??? (I mean come on, who else is going to want brimstone icing?)


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Just so all of you know, I'm not trying to bash Christians. I'm just saying this to everyone who believes it's the Devil's Birthday. Please no one get offended. I'm Christian myself.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

The_Spookinite_Webmaster said:


> I knew a very strict Catholic family who told me I would go to hell for doing it.


As one who was raised Catholic and still is (though lapsed, for many years now), I find that rather hard to believe. In 40 years, I've never met any Catholics who expressed such an objection to Halloween. Perhaps it's a regional thing though?

The most antipathy that I ever heard was from a nun who hated 'The Exorcist' movie -- because she believed in the reality of demonic possession.

No one ever had any problem with costumes or TOTing or decorating for the holiday. *shrug*


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> As one who was raised Catholic and still is (though lapsed, for many years now), I find that rather hard to believe. In 40 years, I've never met any Catholics who expressed such an objection to Halloween. Perhaps it's a regional thing though?
> 
> The most antipathy that I ever heard was from a nun who hated 'The Exorcist' movie -- because she believed in the reality of demonic possession.
> 
> No one ever had any problem with costumes or TOTing or decorating for the holiday. *shrug*


It depends on what type of Catholic you are. If you are strict, then you'll hate Halloween. If you are not really strict, than you can love it. We don't like the devil stuff, but other than that we love Halloween! 

The more northern Catholics are strict.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

The_Spookinite_Webmaster said:


> Saruman of Many Colours said:
> 
> 
> > As one who was raised Catholic and still is (though lapsed, for many years now), I find that rather hard to believe. In 40 years, I've never met any Catholics who expressed such an objection to Halloween. Perhaps it's a regional thing though?
> ...


Again, not my experience at all, and I grew up in the Northeast. Attended Catholic school, which was rather strict. Back in the 80's, I heard more negative comments from teachers (some nuns, others laypersons) about Dungeons & Dragons, than I ever did about Halloween. *shrug*


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Again, not my experience at all, and I grew up in the Northeast. Attended Catholic school, which was rather strict. Back in the 80's, I heard more negative comments from teachers (some nuns, others laypersons) about Dungeons & Dragons, than I ever did about Halloween. *shrug*


The Nuns here in the south are very kind. Again, I think it's just the North East. I used to live in Northern Virginia and everyone was a snob. Even the people at my church. Here in Alabama Nuns and Priest are kind. My grandfather hates the Catholic Church because he went to a school and the Nuns were mean. I understand him, but everything makes mistakes. Our church isn't perfect, we've made mistakes before. Nuns are kinder now a' days.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

The_Spookinite_Webmaster said:


> Saruman of Many Colours said:
> 
> 
> > Again, not my experience at all, and I grew up in the Northeast. Attended Catholic school, which was rather strict. Back in the 80's, I heard more negative comments from teachers (some nuns, others laypersons) about Dungeons & Dragons, than I ever did about Halloween. *shrug*
> ...


When I said "the Northeast", I meant Pennsylvania. Virginia is, to my mind, a southern state. As I had speculated then, this may be more a geographical thing?


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Everyone quit getting offended please.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I wish everyone could watch "The Haunted History of Halloween", the History channel documentary that plays every so often.

That's the most detailed documentary I've seen about the whole history of Halloween and all the traditions that go with it. I still have it on a DVD somewhere.

Devil's Birthday?? Oh, THAT must be the party I see going on every time I visit Chuck E. Cheese's............


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

I've got to respond to this thread...

My dear wife, her birthday is indeed October 31. Scary, Halloween baby.
Married 35 years now, and at times she has indeed been a devil woman.

Like just the other day, she tried to kill me !

I finished a new costume down in my shop. And I wasn't sure it was scary
enough...I needed an opinion.

So I waited until she went to sleep...I got all dressed up and at 2:00 in the
morning, woke her up by jumping on the bed and hollering....I was in full
costume.

She went to screaming and crying...and then she went to trying to kill me.
(good thing I can run faster than her)

But I got an honest opinion...the new costume was scary enough.
But I won't do that no more...she done warned me.

I just don't understand women...

Like this summer, when I found a perfect snake skin out in the yard
while mowing the grass. It was really, really COOL. I could use that
somewhere. But I was busy, and so I put it in the truck of her car for
"safe-keeping" until I could find time to take it to the shop. I'm sure 
all you husbands out there understand what I'm saying.

Anyway, I forgot about it. (I really did.) And my wife went to the grocery
store...and had one of those screaming fits when she opened her trunk.
Actually called me on the phone, there was a snake in her car and I had 
to do SOMETHING.

I tried to explain...and then she went from screaming to being really really
mad. (again)

Oh, she's been a devil woman for sure. But I put up with her as best I can...


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

I've read through the thread - it doesn't seem particularly hostile. Why delete it? It's good to discuss sensitive topics in an adult fashion.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Ahhh, extreme Christians and Catholics being offended because a holiday has Pagan roots, while half of the holidays they celebrate have pagan roots...

I think people like this are looking for a reason to peg people as "evil". Most of them have NO idea where the origins of the holiday come from. I myself am an atheist living in the bible belt, but I haven't ever really experienced this. Maybe I'm too naive and forgiving, I do brush negativity off. Plenty of churches around here throw awesome Trunk 'r Treat events for the kids around Halloween  No matter what the roots of Halloween are, now, in America it is all about community.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

That's an interesting story.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

The_Spookinite_Webmaster said:


> The people that I knew said I would be damned to Hell if I celebrate it.


The answer to that is "show me where it says in the bible I'll go to hell for celebrating halloween, otherwise you're going to hell for lying to me and your preacher is going to hell for lying to you."

That's the biggest problem with religion - too many priests, rabbis, imams, etc. are into it for their own personal agendas and plays for power, and totally devoid of the faith they preach. A friend of mine was so sick of it, he used to say "organized religion is Satan's greatest work."


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

For me, Halloween is about having fun with my friends and neighbors.
Nothing more, nothing less.

We have the same kind of fun at bean dinners, 4th of July and several
other dates. You'all come on by...laughing is living.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Spookwriter said:


> For me, Halloween is about having fun with my friends and neighbors.
> Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> We have the same kind of fun at bean dinners, 4th of July and several
> other dates. You'all come on by...laughing is living.


 Two Thumbs up!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Spookwriter said:


> For me, Halloween is about having fun with my friends and neighbors.
> Nothing more, nothing less.


I agree! Almost makes you feel bad for those ppl who just don't get it...as they're missing out on a lot of fun. Poor souls.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Never heard any of this before reading this thread. If someone actually said to me that "Halloween was the Devil's birthday," I would have thought they were joking and laughed. 

Re: Catholics -- Halloween is one of the biggest holidays in Catholic schools. It's all about the Irish roots.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

hollow said:


> View attachment 167760
> 
> 
> 
> Look everyone! It's the Devil's missus, surrounded by her minions- getting ready for Halloween! (j/k, Martha rawks!) But seriously tho- she could be affiliated the the dark forces...she looks semi-evil in this photo.


There must be something wrong with me.....I find a much older Martha Stewart hot.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The next time anyone says crap about Halloween quote Ezekiel 10:14 where we get the real story on Cherubs:



> 14 Each of the cherubim had four faces: One face was that of a cherub, the second the face of a human being, the third the face of a lion, and the fourth the face of an eagle.



We often see angels as well, the stereotypical angel, wings, female, pretty, etc., but angels originally were very fierce warriors & horrible looking things.

The seraphim have 6 wings & use 4 of them to cover themselves to mere mortals because they are just too much for us mere mortals to look at. They are too close to God's glory for us to fully view them. They were also very large, 15'+ tall. They are warriors, messengers & protectors.

That doesn't sound like the kewt, widdle, anguls we see all over. They're also sexless, neither male nor female unless they appear in human form. They also weren't "born" but were created so they don't really have a birthday. 

Since Satan is a fallen angel, he doesn't really have a birthday.

Didn't any of those folks see Kevin Smith's Dogma? Come on.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> They also weren't "born" but were created so they don't really have a birthday.
> 
> Since Satan is a fallen angel, he doesn't really have a birthday.


rciag, you beat me to it ... i was about to say the same thing! gr8 minds think alike ... or at least logically!

sheep/people/sheeple don't think for themselves, and that should be the zeroth commandment!

the other day a couple of gentlemen decided to pay my home a visit ... (didn't have any decorations up, yet, but i did put out a few things on 9/1) ... anyways the conversation turned to jesus and what is/was his best attribute ... so they were told that understanding/not judging people ranked right up there ... then one of them read something to the effect that a psychologist had a cure for ... well ... liking a person of the same gender ... that this was a choice ... and people were not born that way ... anyways eyes were rolled and those gentlemen, possibly getting the hint, left ... made me sad that they weren't trying to emulate jesus ... wwjd?

sorry for getting off on a tangent/rant ... 

amk


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

My mom is in her eighties. On day, my cousin came to visit. He is a holy roller sort of lay preacher. Upon entering our front room, cousin's wife backed out of the room as if she'd just seen a 12' python. Turns out, she didn't want to be in the same room as a few of my Halloween nutcrackers, a witch, a skeleton, and a vampire. 

Cousin's wife said, "Those make God unhappy."

Mom picked one of the nutcrackers up and read aloud from the base, "Made in China." Then she shrugged, "Hmmm... you'd think He'd have more important things on His mind."


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

boo who? said:


> Cousin's wife said, "Those make God unhappy."
> 
> Mom picked one of the nutcrackers up and read aloud from the base, "Made in China." Then she shrugged, "Hmmm... you'd think He'd have more important things on His mind."


Your mom's reaction was perfect


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Perfect response hahaha


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Somewhere in this story there is a missing toothbrush


----------



## darknesshalloween (Aug 25, 2008)

Halloween (All Hallows Eve) is a feast the day before Spirit Day. In some cultures food was left out to please the spirits. Also in some scaring/wearing costumes were done to get bad spirits away.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a Neighbor who was a preacher. Should I ask him to be the priest in the exorcist scene in my haunt? Hee Hee


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The_Spookinite_Webmaster said:


> Hello ghouls and fiends,
> 
> I know some of you could disagree with me, but I really think it's stupid how some people say "Halloween is an evil day!" or "Halloween is the Devil's Birthday!". I personally think it's a bunch of crap. The devil is a worthless freak who tries to make people do bad things. I think Halloween is a day of Thrill and Fun. Not devils and satanist stuff! Halloween is about creatures that are of myth. And candy.
> 
> Does any disagree or agree with me?


You should send these to your friend. 

http://youtu.be/Yss3ZOCLrwQ
http://youtu.be/6CWZsH9Wras

Here are my views on the topic:

As far as the dressing up; people also dressed up in animal skins. Also, it's believed that Cernunnos, the horned god, was used by the church, as Satan.

As far as the rumor; I think it got started by fire-and- brimstone churches. They probably got it from the night before Hween, (Devil's Night.)

The satanists probably meet in secluded areas in the woods, and on mountains.

This rumor circulated, big time, in the 90s. Then, "judgement houses," or, "Hell houses," were big. This, and the rumor, aren't as mainstream. The contemporary Christian movement is the big thing. 

These churches usually put on Trunk or Treat, and some put on haunts.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

IowaGuy said:


> Somewhere in this story there is a missing toothbrush


One that will appear when least expected to signal the End Times



DarkManDustin said:


> Also, it's believed that Cernunnos, the horned god, was used by the church, as Satan.


That is a very good assumption, Dustin. Lots of 'borrowing' goes on in religion, twisting the ideas and characters to suit the needs of each particular faith


----------



## deadboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I suppose I'll jump in as well. Raised Catholic, went the Pagan route, came back to the Abrahamic religions to a sort of mingling of Judaism and Catholicism.

It's very interesting to "watch" in history the mingling of cultures and thereby religious practices. Halloween and Christmas are some of the most profound in the States. Christmas is somewhat obvious, but Halloween being the "bad" Holiday I think is noticed too.

I think everyone did a great job of explaining how Halloween came about (at least not needing any more drawn out explanation) and where Biblically it is not determined to be a Holiday of evil.

Breaking it down into it's most basic parts, Halloween is just people in a time when the world seems to be getting darker, colder, and even more life threatening (in the olden days) so you have something to liven it up. Bring in some of the last of your harvest, gather round the house hearth, and prepare for the nights to come.

Every tradition involved is easy to spot the reason for being. Candy? Treats make you feel better when things are gloomy. Jack O Lanterns? Decorated lights for the darkness. Scary costumes? If you're one of or scarier than the monsters out there, I think its empowering. Embrace the season, rather than letting it control you.

My Catholic church was the first place I experienced a Haunted House, and in my gray, gloomy, damp Pacific Northwest childhood, something to warm the spirits during this time is why most people look to religion.

What I wonder now is why some don't see this important community and social event. Is it because perhaps some were raised unable to celebrate it, and they grew jealous? Did provocative costumes inspire this? Is the interest people have in gore another reason?

The conclusion I drew was this: we don't have as many threats to our lives as we used to. People died in the winter from many reasons, and this time period was incredibly important for preparation. Now, we don't need to worry as much about them: for darkness we have electricity, for the cold we have heaters, for the food we have grocery stores.

All that remains to fear was what we have in common with our Ancestors; the unknown. To those that fear this Holiday, I imagine their lives are filled with fear. What's ironic is that the people who don't like Halloween are themselves left in the dark, thinking we're the ones in turmoil.

My suggestion is to light an 'Ol Jack Lantern for them and hope they try to loosen up, have fun, howl at the moon, and we'll be truly fulfilling the reason for this season.

We're keeping a very important tradition alive, serving our community with spreading fun and joy during the darker times.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

photo from Brooklyn Historical Society; Pictured here are members of St. Paul's Episcopal Church in Flatbush, Brooklyn. 

My son is playing football and I have zero time to do fun halloween things- BUT, I found this interesting article about Halloween and wanted to share. I understand not all may agree- I am not posting this to make people upset...or prove any truth...just a perspective of the day we all love so much from a Catholic woman who thinks Halloween can be celebrated in a different way.

Hallowe'en
Eve of All Saints
October 31st
Hallowe'en - a Christian Holiday
by Helen Hull Hitchcock

Not long ago, a friend and I were talking about children and holidays. "What am I going to do about Hallowe'en?" she asked. "My kids love planning costumes, figuring out jokes and riddles for trick-or-treating, and then there's the big night when dozens of neighbor children come to our door for handouts. But now I wonder if it's right for Christians to let our kids participate in pagan holidays like this at all."

Her concern was real — and considering some of the adult Hallowe'en street celebrations in recent years, anyone would think this is a deeply pagan festivity. (The same might be said of Mardi Gras celebrations!) Add to that the fact that some people today actually claim to be witches. They have claimed "ownership" of Hallowe'en. They claim it is really an ancient pagan harvest festival.

What about this? Can even innocent children's parties, trick-or-treating, dressing up like witches and ghosts on October 31 — as almost all Americans have done for generations — be participating in a pagan religious celebration? Worse, is it a way of seducing our kids into the occult or devil worship?

Are we compromising our religious beliefs and principles by letting our children, even if innocently, dabble in something that has its origins in evil? As Catholic families, what is our obligation to be consistent and true to our faith?

We think that Hallowe'en can be a real teaching moment. Despite what many people think — or what some modern-day "witches" may claim — Hallowe'en is and has always been a Christian holiday.

The word Hallowe'en itself is a contraction of "Hallowed evening". Hallowed is an old English word for "holy" — as in "Hallowed be Thy Name", in the Lord's Prayer.

Why is this evening "hallowed"? Because is is the eve of the Feast of All Saints — which used to be called All Hallows. Like Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve, and the Easter Vigil, the Church's celebration of her greatest feasts begins the evening before. (This follows the ancient Jewish practice of beginning the celebration of the Sabbath at sundown on Friday evening.)

We need to begin to re-Christianize or re-Catholicize Hallowe'en by repairing the broken link to its Christian meaning and significance. We need to reattach it to All Saints Day — and to All Souls Day, for it is only in relation to this that we can understand the original and true significance of the "hallowed eve".

The Communion of Saints
The Church's belief in the Communion of Saints is a key to unlocking the real mystery of Hallowe'en and to restoring its connection to the Church's celebration of All Saints and commemoration of All Souls.

The Communion of Saints is really a definition of the Church: the unity in faith in Christ of all believers, past, present and future, in heaven and on the earth. We are united as one body in Christ by holy things, especially the Eucharist, which both represents the Mystical Body of Christ and brings it about. (See the Catechism of the Catholic Church §960)

The Communion of Saints also means the communion in Christ of holy persons (saints) — "so that what each one does or suffers in and for Christ bears fruit for all". (CCC §961)

So, as Pope Paul VI put it, "We believe in the communion of all the faithful of Christ, those who are pilgrims on earth, the dead who are being purified, and the blessed in heaven, all together forming one Church".

Furthermore, "we believe that in this communion, the merciful love of God and His saints is always [attentive] to our prayers". (CCC §962)

This is why Catholics honor the saints and "pray to the saints". (Actually, what we are doing is are asking them to pray for us -- to add their prayers to ours, just as we might ask a friend to pray for us. This is known as "intercessory prayer".)

It is because of our belief in the communion of all the faithful in Christ — in this world or in the next — that Catholics pray for the dead, for all those those have died and who are being purified (in Purgatory), that they will soon be granted eternal rest in heaven with God and reunited with all the saints.

A reminder of "Last Things"
It's odd, isn't it, that Hallowe'en is such a big deal in our secularized society in America today? In the pre-Modern world the threat of impending death from plagues and wars, as well as uncontrollable disease, loomed large in people's daily lives. Death could not be ignored. Themes of the Last Judgment, Heaven, Hell were on people's minds, and the art of the period illustrates this. Consciousness of personal sin, repentance, confession and penance and the Church's role in forgiveness of sins influenced the spiritual life and devotion of most Catholics.

The omnipresent reality of death, almost daily experience of it, and people's authentic religious beliefs about it, along with ignorance and superstition and folk legend, led to an attitude toward death that often seems primitive, bizarre and alien to us, now.

Paradoxically, though, in our contemporary world — justly called a "Culture of Death" — people often seem to be "in denial" about death. As a culture, we avoid not only avoid coming to grips with personal sin and the consequences of evil, but we deny the spiritual value of the suffering and pain associated with dying, which are a part of the human condition.

Even Christian funeral customs have changed markedly in the past few decades. Although the Church strictly forbids eulogies at funeral Masses, there has been a recent tendency to "canonize" the person who dies — to assume that the person is instantly in heaven. This emphasis on joy and eternal bliss, and the denial of the sorrow, loss and suffering death causes, may reflect the widespread denial sin and of hell, which is the eternal consequence of unrepented sins. (This mistaken idea of "instant heaven" among Catholics also deprives the "faithful departed" of needed prayers for purification.)

Could this denial of belief so common in our "culture of death" account for why Hallowe'en has become an occasion for flaunting our lack of belief in the power of evil, Satan and his power in this world? Do we attempt to tame death and hell by erasing all trace of the original connection of the Eve of All Hallows to the solemn feast of All Saints and the commemmoration of the dead on All Souls day?

We can see how such attitudes actually destroy belief in the Church as the Communion of Saints — past, present and future. The rejection of Christianity also underlies the self-conscious invention of new "pagan" observances, such as "wicca" and some New Age pseudo-religions.

Hallowe'en is distinctively Christian — and specifically a Catholic holiday — so we Catholics should restore the original meaning of this feast and season of the Church's year.




Celebration in the Domestic Church
HALLOWE'EN
As Catholics — and as parents — our job is to make clear the real meaning of the Hallowed Evening and its link to the Communion of Saints to our families and our communities. Celebrating Hallowe'en in the "domestic Church" can help restore the link with All Saints and All Souls. Hallowe'en, like Valentine's Day, and even Christmas, is a big commercial "holiday". But if the original religious significance of these celebrations is restored, this could have a beneficial effect on the religious formation of youngsters.

Hallowe'en is chiefly celebrated in America, and principally as a children's festival. As with many holidays (holy days), pagan elements have been part of the tradition most of us associate with Hallowe'en. In a culture that has lost its Christian moorings, there is a serious risk that the "paganizing" of holy days will lead to further loss of belief.

Consciously anti-Christian Hallowe'en celebrations in recent years have led many Christian families to believe that participation in any Hallowe'en festivity — even kids trick-or-treating and dressing up in costumes — should be avoided.

But our task, as laity — as Catholics — is to evangelize our culture. In this case, we might say "re-evangelize", because, as we have seen, Hallowe'en is really a completely Christian festival.

There is something nostalgic and cheerful about our memories of celebrating Hallowe'en — even if our celebration was completely disconnected from the real holy day that inspired it. The same could be said of Mardi Gras, which is now detached from the authentic observence of Lent; and even jolly Santa Claus, who bears no resemblance to the Middle-Eastern bishop, Saint Nicholas, and adds nothing to the real meaning of Christmas. Saint Valentine's Day and Saint Patrick's Day celebrations have also become almost entirely secular and commercialized.

Do we want to abolish all these secular holiday customs? No, we don't. They are truly a part of our culture. But as Catholics, we should see in these celebrations an opportunity "inculturate" the vestiges of truth in the customs, and to integrate these customs with some fresh ways to instill the real meaning of the holiday.

Understanding our customs and traditions

Trick-or-Treating on Hallowe'en — like Santa Claus and his "eight tiny reindeer", is fun — and an authentic part of our own culture. The naughty and destructive tricks once associated with Hallowe'en seem mostly to have disappeared.

What about children dressing as devils and witches and ghosts?

We think dressing children to look like devils or demons is not a good idea. Is it harmful? Probably not. But at the very least it tends to reduce evil to something cute or fun, and this is certainly off-base. Talking with kids about choosing Hallowe'en costumes can give Christian parents an opportunity to make it clear that there is a real personal Devil, and he is truly evil — something people nowadays are inclined to forget.

Until very recently, witches seemed entirely fanciful — like fairies or leprechauns. Witches were comically wicked, like the Wicked Witch of the West in The Wizard of Oz, or Samantha on the old TV series Bewitched. Now, however, some very misguided people actually claim to be witches, and they practice fabricated religions based on magic and the occult. Some even claim to worship Satan. This is not funny. It is seriously wrong and it changes the picture considerably. Again, this can be a teaching moment when we talk with our children about this.

Jack-o'-lanterns are different. Although the big orange pumpkins with glowing scary faces are uniquely American, this is our remake of an old Irish custom, based on a folk tale about a man who was so miserly that, after he died, his ghost had to walk about at night with a lantern made from a hollowed-out turnip, in order to make amends for his sins by warning the living to repent. As the story goes, people later began to carve the miser's ghostly features in the turnips as a reminder of his message.

(This tale of the repentant miser's ghost reminds me a bit of Scrooge's ghostly partner, Jacob Marley, in Dickens's A Christmas Carol, who had to drag heavy chains forged in life by his sins. Remember? Marley's ghost visited Scrooge in order to scare him into changing his sinful ways before it was too late.)

But the story of the miserly Irishman and his penance was lost over time, and Jack-o'-lanterns grin fiercely from our American pumpkins, not turnips. This custom has become a memorable part of American childhood.

Picking out the pumpkins can be an excuse for arranging a nice family outing in the fall. And carving them is an activity that can involve almost all members of the family.

While we're helping small children carve the pumpkin, we might tell them the Jack-o'-lantern legend — and we can even relate it to authentic Catholic teaching about Purgatory and the need for every soul's purification from the effects of sin before entering Heaven.

Symbolism of Hallowe'en colors

Did you ever wonder why the traditional colors of Hallowe'en are black and orange?

Orange is the color the color of ripe pumpkins, falling leaves and glowing sunsets and candlelight. The color represents harvest and autumn, the pleasant warmth of bonfires and blazing hearths, and the harvest moon of the year's waning days. As days are growing shorter and colder, and the creatures of the earth prepare for winter, we, too, are reminded of the "last things" of life.

But perhaps the main reason that this color came to be associated with with death and mourning – thus to Hallowe’en and All Soul’s – is related to the dusky yellowish-orange color of the unbleached beeswax candles used at Requiem Masses (also during Holy Week, especially on Good Friday). These dark “mourning” candles contrast sharply with the much whiter candles made of refined and purified beeswax that are used at Easter and other feasts. At funeral Masses, four to six tall lighted unbleached wax candles were always placed around the catafalque holding the casket covered by a black pall. 

Black is the traditional color of mourning in the West. Black signifies sins, evil (as in "black-hearted"), the occult or hidden (as in "black magic"). Many people may think this nearly universal association of darkness with evil comes only from the irrational childish fear of the dark, of the unseen. But there is more to it than that. Jesus is the Sun of Righteousness; the Light of the World. Black — the absence of light — is the opposite of this Light of Christ. For this Light penetrates and overcomes spiritual darkness, ignorance, sin. In the words of the prophet Isaiah, "The people that walked in darkness have seen a great Light. And they that walked in the valley of the shadow of death, upon them hath a light shined.” (Isaiah 9:2)

Throughout most of Christian history, black was always the liturgical color used for funerals, for requiem Masses, Mass on All Souls and on Good Friday – along with the dark yellow wax “mourning” candles. Although since the Second Vatican Council, priests now often wear white vestments at funeral Masses, to symbolize the Resurrection, black vestments are still proper for funerals and for All Souls Masses. (Violet is also approved for funerals, and red for Good Friday.)


I am not Catholic. I have many wonderful Catholic friends who indeed celebrate Halloween fully.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

She could have just summed up her views quickly by saying, "Christians are staking claim to this holiday and any other religion is wrong for believing differently, as our faith is more important and correct. Our kids must follow in our self-righteous footsteps. Black represents darkness, so it must be shunned at all costs. Even though each of us has personal demons, some far more than others, we must _never_ acknowledge that fact, instead turning a blind eye to the wickedness of the world." Yada, yada, yada...

Basically, if one is lucky enough to have a family, make an effort *gasps at the difficulty level* to celebrate Halloween (or 'Harvest', if that term makes someone feel more comfortable) with them and do not worry about the long-forgotten-by-most religious aspects of where the holiday _may_ have come from, which have no bearing whatsoever on enjoying the festivities. People find ways to overcomplicate everything and nitpick each other to hell...


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

As Most will be aware, Halloween is not celebrated nearly as widely here in the UK as it is in the USA, although it does seem to be becoming more popular.

Despite that, we still have the "Anti's" here, too. Many churches organise alternative activities for kids to participate in rather than go ToT'ing on Halloween night.

Last year, I was accosted by a lady around the Halloween aisle of a local store handing out cartoon booklets warning of the dangers of celebrating "The Devil's Night". I just took it and thanked her. It went in the bin as soon as I got home. No discussion at the time was warranted or indeed necessary. She had her views and I mine, and neither of us were going to convert the other in the Halloween aisle at Morrisons.

Whilst I will not get into a discussion about religion, as it's far too easy to offend people unintentionally on an internet forum, I hold the view that the UK, like America is a free country and as citizens of the free world we are all entitled to believe, worship and celebrate as we wish without prejudice., or not to participate if that is our preference.


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

i can't believe, at this day in age, that people still think "the devil" is a real thing. and that it's something to be concerned about


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

Baron Samedi said:


> As Most will be aware, Halloween is not celebrated nearly as widely here in the UK as it is in the USA, although it does seem to be becoming more popular.
> 
> Despite that, we still have the "Anti's" here, too. Many churches organise alternative activities for kids to participate in rather than go ToT'ing on Halloween night.
> 
> ...


**clapping in happiness and delight that such a sensible person exists and handles such issues with maturity and kindness!**

Agree agree agree. Gold star for your chart, Baron. 

Also, may I ask you a question? Why does the UK not celebrate Halloween widely? I have heard other UK haunters say that before, and I am amazed that the land of Harry Potter, castles, Kings and Queens and amazing literature, history, and culture does not have a huge haunting tradition!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Is the end of October and the beginning of November actually odd days? Special days?
They might be. There are charts showing how every day of the year, except for the four equinoxes gain and seem to lose "Time" as measured by mechanical and solar time keeping (sundials) From one day to the next these two methods of keeping time will disagree with one another every day but one day has more of a discrepantcy between solar measured and mechanically measured time and that is usually October 31st.
Does the Earth wobble,dip, spin faster that day? Or slower? Could this physical oddity create a "Time Warp" making strange visions of the past possible?
October 31st sure does seem to have certain odd things happen then throughout history.
The chart showing this information was found in a book giving instructions as to how to build your own sun dial, not some wacky crackpot reader or tabloid rag.
If anything supernatural is going to happen in our house it seems to pick October to do it. I do not refer to imaginings seen from the corner of one's eye or sounds explainable by other simple facts either, instead very real sights and sounds, sometimes photographed and witnessed by more than one person.
.. and no "Evil" seems to be attached to these things either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> She could have just summed up her views quickly by saying, "Christians are staking claim to this holiday and any other religion is wrong for believing differently, as our faith is more important and correct. Our kids must follow in our self-righteous footsteps. Black represents darkness, so it must be shunned at all costs. Even though each of us has personal demons, some far more than others, we must _never_ acknowledge that fact, instead turning a blind eye to the wickedness of the world." Yada, yada, yada...
> 
> Basically, if one is lucky enough to have a family, make an effort *gasps at the difficulty level* to celebrate Halloween (or 'Harvest', if that term makes someone feel more comfortable) with them and do not worry about the long-forgotten-by-most religious aspects of where the holiday _may_ have come from, which have no bearing whatsoever on enjoying the festivities. People find ways to overcomplicate everything and nitpick each other to hell...


I sort of thought she was trying to convince her fellow Catholics that halloween was not a evil holiday, and they can celebrate it in a fashion and make it part of their family celebrations without feeling like they leading their families in the path of evil. And that is it silly to take a night of fun and hide away from it and not use it to have fun.

Religion is a very personal thing. Politics and religion discussion= screaming, glass being shattered, blood etc. I totally get that. I do not want to offend or make people here feel that anybody is wrong or right, etc. I respect each person's beliefs- no matter which way they go- 1000%.

But I do like the fact she feels that people who are Catholic can celebrate halloween. Even if she makes it complicated.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have met and listened to many of God's creatures who had very little tolerance for Gods other creatures, and those people were standing at the front of the church with a microphone in their claw,er,hand.
One such person tried scare tactics by saying he estimated there were at least ten satanists in the room! Funny thing was there were only about 110 people in the room and they were all small town life-long church goers!
Pick a lower number, Bubb."
Amazing!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Black represents darkness...


Ah but then what about priests? They wear black so....yeah...anyone know why? Anyone? I actually do & here's a link about it.

http://www.catholiceducation.org/articles/religion/re0197.html



> The symbolism of the cassock is as follows; The Roman collar symbolizes obedience; the Sash or cincture around that waist, chastity; and the color black, poverty. Moreover, black is a color of mourning arid death for the priest, the symbolism is dying to oneself to rise and serve the Lord as well as giving witness of the Kingdom yet to come.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh & this too:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Ah but then what about priests? They wear black so....yeah...anyone know why? Anyone? I actually do & here's a link about it.


Black represents both death _and_ poverty? Talk about a lazy approach... If a person is dead inside and ridiculously poor, does that mean that they have reached enlightenment?



RCIAG said:


> Oh & this too:


Heh. Perfect.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Wait........Are you sure? Cause he's gonna be pi$$ed if you forget............


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I have seen the light...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

This is the craziest thing I have ever heard. 
Man, some people...*sigh*..and they call me crazy...


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I found the _Haunted History of Halloween._
Quick Google search...Video below


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains, those are flippin' hilarious Wouldn't it actually be cheaper to just embrace the candy, rather than a thick book for each tyke (which could, of course, be used to bash one another's brains in, but that is a whole different debate)?


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't be the only one who, uh, initially misinterpreted JesusWeen. Ahem.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I have met and listened to many of God's creatures who had very little tolerance for Gods other creatures, and those people were standing at the front of the church with a microphone in their claw,er,hand.
> One such person tried scare tactics by saying he estimated there were at least ten satanists in the room! Funny thing was there were only about 110 people in the room and they were all small town life-long church goers!
> Pick a lower number, Bubb."
> Amazing!


I know what you mean. 

In paraphrasing: Judge not, lest ye be judged. Don't take the speck out of your brother's eye. Take the stick out of your own eye, then you can see to remove the particle from your brother's eye.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Proud, unashamed Atheist here.

Just making sure we're properly represented within this thread.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oriental Trading has a whole section of "Shine With the Light of Jesus" merch.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=shine+with+the+light+of+jesus

It always makes me laugh when I see it. 

I know some schools here tell the kids, no Scream/Freddie/MM/Jason type costumes & no real or fake weapons. Some will pick a theme every year, like one year it's historical figures, next year it's characters from books, that way there's not as many issues with some folks that find it a "bad" holiday. The kids can dress up & still enjoy the party after.

I live right next door to my alma mater elementary school so I get to see the parade they have every year & every year there's tons of the same things. Perennially there's witches, princesses, vampires, ninjas & whatever the current superhero happens to be. Last year it was any Avenger. But every year there's a couple of kids that go outta their way to do something cool or different. So far we haven't banned it here & I guess if you're a Jehovah Witness you just keep your kid home instead.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Atheist here who disagrees with pretty much anything GhostTown has ever said. So *now* we're properly represented within this thread.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess I must live in a pretty progressive area (& I think I do) because I've never had anyone give me crap about Halloween.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

DarkManDustin said:


> Take the stick out of your own eye, then you can see to remove the particle from your brother's eye.


Better yet, many need to take the sticks out of their @sses...



talkingcatblues said:


> Atheist here who disagrees with pretty much anything GhostTown has ever said. So *now* we're properly represented within this thread.


Buuuurn


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

While this topic is very welcome and discussed regularly- Remember that attacks on groups of people or individual attacks are not permitted. Voice any and all opinions... just be nice about it.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

larry said:


> While this topic is very welcome and discussed regularly- Remember that attacks on groups of people or individual attacks are not permitted. Voice any and all opinions... just be nice about it.


It's all the people on this thread posting nasty stuff. I never intended for people to say these things, sorry it got out of control.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

SpookyOwl said:


> I just remembered my mother in law who passed away this year was worried evil spirits would enter our home cause I had ghosts, a witch, and stuff out. I don't really understand how you can think that way.


I hear ya! I have an aunt that every time she comes to my house sasys " you know with you being into halloween and what not, it can allow evil spirits to inhibit your home. You better make sure you bless your house and all of your decorations!!"  Yeah cause I'm sure my decorations are haunted and is what is causing activity in my house... lol I don't understand it!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Me either...although I've never heard Utah and Progressive mentioned in the same sentence


I would think that Utah would offer Progressive insurance, so there you go, twice now...


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Halloween is actually a Celtic holiday, it was pushed out when Christ was brought to Ireland. Wicca was very common and practiced in those days. So when someone tells you it's the devils holiday remind them that it's actually an Irish holiday, it's the one day year they believes bad spirits could roam and they dressed up to scare them away. Has nothing to do with the devil. Educate them.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> DarkManDustin said:
> 
> 
> > Take the stick out of your own eye, then you can see to remove the particle from your brother's eye.
> ...


Lol. Here's the actual verse that I was referencing. It uses plank, but I couldn't think of that word. 
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+7&version=NIV


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

larry said:


> While this topic is very welcome and discussed regularly- Remember that attacks on groups of people or individual attacks are not permitted. Voice any and all opinions... just be nice about it.


Sorry, Larry. Atheist humor.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Halloween has nothing to do with god, Jesus, the devil, Christians, Catholics or atheists. Wiccans are and always have been very close to nature, NOT THE DEVIL. They are not devil worshipers, they love Mother Earth. Anyway Celtic Wicca is a little different than Wiccan. Halloween is a good holiday, they would celebrate the good harvest and the ending of the summer. They would scare off bad spirits, all this devils holiday **** are lies. Halloween was forced out of Ireland after Christ was introduced. The church frowned upon it because they for some stupid reason as usual couldn't accept that things outside their religion are good too. Anything they didn't create or believe in was automatically 'bad'. Stop bring religion into it, enjoy Halloween, wear costumes and keep bad spirits away


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Have I ever told you guys the story of the lady who tried to set my lawn on fire on Halloween because she thought it was "Evil?" it's quite disturbing!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been evangelized at (is that the correct phrase?) many a time, though never about Halloween specifically. But I really don't feel offended, threatened, etc. about it. I think people who have certain belief systems truly do believe in those tenets, and they're afraid for other people and afraid for themselves. They really, truly believe in what they're saying. So I try to keep that in mind when someone tries to "convert" me (luckily it isn't frequent).

I don't get angry, offended, I don't laugh at them, etc. I gently tell them that I do not have those beliefs but that I appreciate that they care. And that's that.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Penumbra said:


> Have I ever told you guys the story of the lady who tried to set my lawn on fire on Halloween because she thought it was "Evil?" it's quite disturbing!


Was it Amanda Bynes, by chance?? JK


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Of course Halloween is not the Devil's birthday!!!!












Eric


----------



## deadboy (Sep 25, 2010)

> Her concern was real — and considering some of the adult Hallowe'en street celebrations in recent years, anyone would think this is a deeply pagan festivity. (The same might be said of Mardi Gras celebrations!) Add to that the fact that some people today actually claim to be witches. They have claimed "ownership" of Hallowe'en. They claim it is really an ancient pagan harvest festival.





> We think that Hallowe'en can be a real teaching moment. Despite what many people think — or what some modern-day "witches" may claim — Hallowe'en is and has always been a Christian holiday.


I do find this slightly condescending to those that name themselves "Witch," and the to Pagan's in general, but don't believe you were intentionally doing so.

Also, I'm sorry to dispute this but the this Harvest Festival does predate Christianity. While this event's name has been altered, it was indoctrinated into Christian traditions due to its popularity with Western Europeans.


----------



## deadboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> Halloween is actually a Celtic holiday, it was pushed out when Christ was brought to Ireland. Wicca was very common and practiced in those days. So when someone tells you it's the devils holiday remind them that it's actually an Irish holiday, it's the one day year they believes bad spirits could roam and they dressed up to scare them away. Has nothing to do with the devil. Educate them.


I don't dispute that Halloween is Celtic in origin, and while many Modern Pagans observe beliefs predating Christianity, Wicca itself did not exist in that time. You may be referring to the Druids. The Druids did not keep physical accounts of many of their traditions or life, so what is known is what has been passed down through the generations. Religious practices in many ways were reduced because of time into traditions that lacked the full ceremony, at times being little more than a superstitious observation. Wicca itself is a mingling of many traditions of numerous belief systems that had similarities to Druidism or coexisted and retained some influence.


----------



## deadboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> Halloween has nothing to do with god, Jesus, the devil, Christians, Catholics or atheists. Wiccans are and always have been very close to nature, NOT THE DEVIL. They are not devil worshipers, they love Mother Earth. Anyway Celtic Wicca is a little different than Wiccan. Halloween is a good holiday, they would celebrate the good harvest and the ending of the summer. They would scare off bad spirits, all this devils holiday **** are lies. Halloween was forced out of Ireland after Christ was introduced. The church frowned upon it because they for some stupid reason as usual couldn't accept that things outside their religion are good too. Anything they didn't create or believe in was automatically 'bad'. Stop bring religion into it, enjoy Halloween, wear costumes and keep bad spirits away


Please refer to this post.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> Proud, unashamed Atheist here.
> 
> Just making sure we're properly represented within this thread.
> 
> Happy Halloween!


Ok then, I'll represent for the Agnostics. 

I'm skeptical there even is a Devil. Thus, it could or could not have a birthday. 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Ok then, I'll represent for the Agnostics.
> 
> I'm skeptical there even is a Devil. Thus, it could or could not not have a birthday.
> 
> Happy Halloween!



That's how it all gets started.... first you pull your hat out of the ring and think to yourself "Wait a minute! Every bit of this could be non-sense! I'm going to hang out and watch all of this theological stuff from a high level for a while until I can truly make up my mind."

Then you do the math.

Then you start living and enjoying your life for yourself and those around you instead of spending your limited time worrying about what you're going to do when you're dead.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Last year a little boy and his Dad had a really great time going through our haunt, Ravens Grin, they bought one of our shirts, then "Dad" pointed out that his son would not be able to wear the shirt to school .. because it had a "Skull" on it!
The drawing I made shows my old cat ,"Mr. Tuxedo" pushing a button that tips the bed, and the human is starting down a steep slide to the Wine Cellar (An actual device I have had for 25 years)
The "Offending" skull is a line drawing about 3/8 of an inch in diameter, not the main focus of the image at all as it is the pole-topper of the tall bedpost.
"Huh?"..........
I guess the school books have been totally sanitized of any true historical images of war, death, battles,hate,suffering of innocent people? Well, I hope so!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

deadboy said:


> I don't dispute that Halloween is Celtic in origin, and while many Modern Pagans observe beliefs predating Christianity, Wicca itself did not exist in that time. You may be referring to the Druids. The Druids did not keep physical accounts of many of their traditions or life, so what is known is what has been passed down through the generations. Religious practices in many ways were reduced because of time into traditions that lacked the full ceremony, at times being little more than a superstitious observation. Wicca itself is a mingling of many traditions of numerous belief systems that had similarities to Druidism or coexisted and retained some influence.


I agree with this but I didn't want to bring it up, for fear of insulting anyone...of course it definitely isn't an insult, but the fact is that Wicca is a 20th century religion. It is very, very new and from all contemporary accounts, anyway (those always need to be taken with a grain of salt), pre-Christian Celtic beliefs had only a surface resemblance to what we today call Wicca. The similarities to (what we know of) ancient Celtic religion and tradition have surface and larger/overall similarities, such as the turning of the seasons and (generally) polytheism, but the details were definitely quite different...Wicca is not, when you look at it, really a Rennaisance of any one ancient religion, it's its own religion, in its own right.

It bears about the same resemblance to ancient Druidism as, say, to ancient Norse or even paleoindian religions. IOW, certain overlying principals being the same; details being quite different, even the gods and goddesses themselves often being different from those of the original Celts (I know, for example, many Wiccans who follow pre-Christian Romano-Greek god/desses, many who lean toward Indian god/desses, Norse gods, Asian deities, etc).

Again, no offense intended, and I realize this isn't technically a theological discussion, but since Christianity is being discussed I figured why not Wicca (as it was already brought up). The ancient Celts had their own very unique way of celebrating the change of "summer" into "winter" (the year was divided into halves like that, they didn't technically think of it as "autumn"), it did indeed have a focus on the dead in the respectful way ancient cultures had of communicating their history, and it also almost certainly involved warding off evil spirits (as was also quite common in a number of cultures) as well as ensuring an easy winter.

But yeah, it definitely wasn't Wicca. For the record I do have much respect for the Wiccan religion and I know a number of witches. They're just as real, nice, flawed and normal as Christians or any other religion.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> That's how it all gets started.... first you pull your hat out of the ring and think to yourself "Wait a minute! Every bit of this could be non-sense! I'm going to hang out and watch all of this theological stuff from a high level for a while until I can truly make up my mind."
> 
> Then you do the math.
> 
> Then you start living and enjoying your life for yourself and those around you instead of spending your limited time worrying about what you're going to do when you're dead.


I highly agree with this post, GT. All that I have ever asked is for people to simply think for themselves before choosing a religion (or none), rather than following like blind, braindead lemmings while bashing anyone who feels differently. No one faith can be proven either right or wrong, so folks need to just learn to accept that others are not _them_; the world would be a far better place. 



Gym Whourlfeld said:


> The "Offending" skull is a line drawing about 3/8 of an inch in diameter, not the main focus of the image at all as it is the pole-topper of the tall bedpost.
> "Huh?"..........
> I guess the school books have been totally sanitized of any true historical images of war, death, battles,hate,suffering of innocent people? Well, I hope so!


That is pathetic... Can we just ban the news, too? That show has the most violence and gives lots of ideas to bored, wannabe psychopaths


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Another thing that gives me pause: when speaking about today's pagan religions and Halloween, it seems the "respect" and "peaceful" factors are always brought out front, and that's fine. They count and they're valid. But on the other hand...I don't really believe it was all happiness and light, either, in the ancient Celtic world. We today enjoy a bit of a thrill, we enjoy touching on what we consider "dark" or even "evil" (I don't technically believe in evil), being that close to danger but "escaping" (ritualistically). Why wouldn't the ancients have felt the same? And in fact, from the wealth of written information we have from the Romans and Greeks, they being pretty much our only solid source of written data from 2000+ years ago, people did seem to enjoy their bit of thrill, their bit of tragedy, and even their bit of death -- look at some Greek plays for a taste.

I feel that in our quest to be respectful of today's pagan religions (and they definitely deserve full respect), sometimes we actually take the fun out of Halloween, or part of the fun. Touching the void, laughing at death, play-acting...these are things we all crave and certainly our forefathers craved them too. I don't think it's disrespectful nor inaccurate to say that they probably made a big production of this particular holiday (Samhain), they were human just as we are, they liked a thrill just like we do, they liked to clown and poke fun just like we do, they feared death just like we do...respect or no.

I pretty much classify myself as a pagan, and I understand the urge to make it all seem so "respectful"; it's understandable, given that the resurgence of such beliefs, at least publicly, is a new (again) thing. We want to be taken seriously. But I personally LOVE the sinister, play-acting, and even clowning aspect of the autumn season and what we now call Halloween. And I don't think this makes my beliefs any less credible.

Just my opinion, carry on.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> I highly agree with this post, GT. All that I have ever asked is for people to simply think for themselves before choosing a religion (or none), rather than following like blind, braindead lemmings while bashing anyone who feels differently. No one faith can be proven either right or wrong, so folks need to just learn to accept that others are not _them_; the world would be a far better place.


Yes, but as annoying as the process may be, this really is the first time in history, or at least western history, as we know of it, that choosing your own belief system (and being "out" with it in a public way) was even possible. It's an evolution, we're getting there.  It's definitely a transitional time and I think it's going to do us all a lot of good.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Yes, but as annoying as the process may be, this really is the first time in history, or at least western history, as we know of it, that choosing your own belief system (and being "out" with it in a public way) was even possible. It's an evolution, we're getting there.  It's definitely a transitional time and I think it's going to do us all a lot of good.



Very well said. Great post.

As I said, I am Atheist. However, my main belief is LIVE AND LET LIVE. Be gay, be a mormon, be an atheist, be a scary friggin' clown, be a gun toting cowboy... I don't give a damn. Just let others be what they want to be and get on with your own way of living _peacefully_.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well said Ghost town, well said. If everyone just worried about how they were living their own life, instead of how others are living theirs the world would be a much better place!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Halloween is the best time of year. It is a time of happiness and joy, fun decorations, and parties. It's a time when you can be different and that is cool. Actually, the more different you can be, the better. It's a time when people can dress up the way they want to all year long and go out, and instead of making fun, others say "cool costume." Yes, throughout the years, evil has been attached to the night, but only by those who fear what they don't understand and wish to get rid of it. For me, if you can't get over yourself enough to cut loose and have fun for one night a year, you're living a pretty sad life.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

I had my first experience recently with someone who thinks Halloween and the devil are somehow inextricably linked. My dental hygienist was shocked to learn that I was hosting a Halloween party in the local church basement. And then I told her I was putting together a haunted house in the one room school house (also owned by the church) across the street from the church. She asked me if devil worship was allowed on church property. If she hadn't had both hands in my mouth, I would've burst out laughing. Sometimes the quaint-isms here in Vermont can be a bit too surreal for me. I am a member of that church, I do not worship the devil, and I love celebrating Halloween. The kids appreciate it too. And many of the congregation were happy to have a party to bring their kids to, too.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

nimblemonkey said:


> I had my first experience recently with someone who thinks Halloween and the devil are somehow inextricably linked. My dental hygienist was shocked to learn that I was hosting a Halloween party in the local church basement. And then I told her I was putting together a haunted house in the one room school house (also owned by the church) across the street from the church. She asked me if devil worship was allowed on church property. If she hadn't had both hands in my mouth, I would've burst out laughing. Sometimes the quaint-isms here in Vermont can be a bit too surreal for me. I am a member of that church, I do not worship the devil, and I love celebrating Halloween. The kids appreciate it too. And many of the congregation were happy to have a party to bring their kids to, too.


That's just nuts, nimblemonkey!

I know many, many Christians (they are the majority religion in the U.S., after all) and not a single one of them thinks Halloween is demonic.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

nimblemonkey said:


> She asked me if devil worship was allowed on church property. If she hadn't had both hands in my mouth, I would've burst out laughing.


You did not 'accidentally' bite down just a little? "Oops..."


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Y'know, I can't help wondering if these people associating Halloween -- which literally means "All Hallows Eve" in preparation for "All Saint's Day" on November first -- with the devil are confusing October 31 with October 30, which, in certain parts of the Midwest has been celebrated as "Devil's Night" since the 1940s. At first it was a sort of night of pranks like stealing garden gates, soaping windows, egging front doors, toilet papering trees or leaving burning bags of dog crap on front doors. Devil's night was pretty harmless until the 1970s in Detroit when scofflaw activity -- the tricks of tricks or treats, if you will -- was replaced with actual vandalism and worse yet, arson. It came to a crescendo in the 1980s. Over 800 fires were set in Detroit on Devil's Night in 1984 alone. It finally came to a halt in the mid 1990s when Detroit's mayor created "Angel's Night" on the 29th and more than 50,000 fed-up citizens volunteered to patrol the neighborhoods and put a stop to the insanity. But anyone who saw the film "The Crow" with Brandon Lee knows well about Devil's Night, since that's when the flick takes place.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for this interesting post, Davy.. In The UK it is known generally as "mischief night", although there are regional variations, and it does seem to be practised more in some areas than in others. It usually occurs on October 30th, but in some towns and cities Mischief night is observed on November 4th.. The night before Guy Fawkes or Bonfire night. Mainly it takes the form oft harmless pranks, and many shops refuse to sell eggs or flour to young people on or around this time. Occasionally, the vandalism can be more serious, but nothing like that which you describe in Detroit in the 1980's. Is it still practiced there or did they put legislation in place to outlaw it?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Once again.....I have this HUGE cake with Brimstone icing, now what am I gonna do?........any takers????? Sorry....I don't get all bent out of shape about things that stupid people worry about.... Chalk it up to Bigfoot sightings....UFO's and the Devil's Birthday being on Halloween.....stupid is as stupid does.... Bwakk, Bwakk...


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

This is big pet peeve of mine too. Halloween for us is a celebration that brings the neighborhood together. We all get to let our creative side show in the costumes and displays we all make. It's a magical time of year that's fun for everyone, except those that insist on making it out to be something evil. I really love watching the History of Halloween on The History Channel. From that point of view, Halloween was a Celtic holiday that the Christians adapted so IMHO you could consider it a religious holiday! LOL! Wonder if I could argue that to get the day off work.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Baron Samedi said:


> Thanks for this interesting post, Davy.. In The UK it is known generally as "mischief night", although there are regional variations, and it does seem to be practised more in some areas than in others. It usually occurs on October 30th, but in some towns and cities Mischief night is observed on November 4th.. The night before Guy Fawkes or Bonfire night. Mainly it takes the form oft harmless pranks, and many shops refuse to sell eggs or flour to young people on or around this time. Occasionally, the vandalism can be more serious, but nothing like that which you describe in Detroit in the 1980's. Is it still practiced there or did they put legislation in place to outlaw it?


Interesting!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Huntress said:


> This is big pet peeve of mine too. Halloween for us is a celebration that brings the neighborhood together. We all get to let our creative side show in the costumes and displays we all make. It's a magical time of year that's fun for everyone, except those that insist on making it out to be something evil. I really love watching the History of Halloween on The History Channel. From that point of view, Halloween was a Celtic holiday that the Christians adapted so IMHO you could consider it a religious holiday! LOL! Wonder if I could argue that to get the day off work.


I love Haunted History of Halloween, it has become a staple for our household. Just a fun, interesting peek at H'ween.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree. I've still got it on a DVD and I watch it probably once a year.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Interesting!


 I wasn't aware that this tradition was practiced in the U.S until I read Davy's post, let alone the extent of the arson and vandalism.
The worse I've heard of here in Britain is people having their windows or vehicles covered in paint (which is bad enough).


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I attempt to watch that at least once a year.


CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I love Haunted History of Halloween, it has become a staple for our household. Just a fun, interesting peek at H'ween.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

This has been such an interesting thread to read through! I think it's wonderful that so many people of various beliefs can gather and enjoy Halloween together. We've heard from Christians, atheists, agnostics, etc etc (sorry if I'm missing people I read all 13 pages in one sitting so my brain is tired). At least on this particular forum, everyone, despite our varying beliefs, can agree that Halloween is a good thing that should be celebrated! I'm a Catholic so this post will naturally be coming from a Christian point of view, so take it with a grain of salt if you so chose. 

This isn't the first time this subject has been discussed on the forum. I remember reading an article about what to tell somebody who accuses you of devil worship if you celebrate Halloween. It was a great article and I'll do my best to summarize. Basically it said that on Halloween we have fun at the devil's expense. We embrace "evil" as something to joke or make light of, therefore belittling his power. In this way, we take power away from him. So, it's a good thing! It is a sophisticated way to fight the devil. 

I'm sharing this for everybody, even those who believe different things, because sometimes we encounter others have very strong beliefs that make it difficult for them to accept sound arguments that challenge their beliefs. For example, explaining the history of Halloween as so many have previously in this thread, may not be enough to enlighten them. Sometimes it's best to fight fire with fire, get on their playing field, and argue something they can understand. 

I hope everybody has an awesome and safe Halloween!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

This page seems to explain the whole origins of Halloween thing pretty clearly.
http://www.crossroadsinitiative.com/library_article/784/Truth_about_Halloween.html

I haven't personally had the time to vet every fact he uses, but most of it is exactly what I have found in my own research over the years.

My own feelings about it is that the origins of the ancient holiday is actually irrelevant. What matters is what it means to people who currently celebrate it, almost none of whom have ever done the research into its origins and only know what it means to them. To most kids, it's a chance to dress up and pretend to be someone else, and of course, get candy. To others, it may be a test of their courage to go and do something scary, while people like me, enjoy putting my talents to use to either scare people (in a controlled environment for fun where no one actually gets hurt) or amuse people with my comical Halloween-themed singing skeletons.

My sister is a minister and the executive director the the Massachusetts Bible Society. She has spoken out in defense of Halloween more than once.

Here are a couple of the things she has had to say:

http://www.annerobertson.com/Podcasts/Devotionstext/SpiritWalkers95.htm

http://www.annerobertson.com/2009/11/trick-or-treat.html

Just my contribution on this topic and my 2 cents worth.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

My underworld theme was "born" 4 years ago so I feel like it is my big devils birthday. My children attend catholic school and their principal is very fond of Halloween and uses my giant "hell flame" to divert the paths of students during fire drills. He is a terrific educator and a great leader. The only limitations he places on Halloween are nothing be worn that would hide a childs identity, nothing depicting violence, nothing unsafe or anything that would limit a childrens ability to learn. 

Here's this years Birthday celebration.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Are they from the 1800s? Yeesh!


----------

